# Plus size pregnancy ladies



## JJordaan

Hi ladies. Id love to hear from some plus size mamas to be. Keep in contact and share whatever we are going through.


----------



## iBeach

Hiiiii. Plus size mama here.
I am now 27 weeks... Only 90 days to go! YaaaY!
I have a totally cute showing bump since 16w!!! However, I feel very heavy now. Everything I need to do seems to be a chore.
I started 250lbs and gained 12lbs.. my OBGYN is giving me a hard time about it :dohh:
Passed first glucose test with no problem, not going for the second one.

How about you?


----------



## JJordaan

Ahh so glad to see im not alone! 
Super exciting you are almost done baking! Is this your first? 

My first. Im almost 10 weeks. Weighed in 127 kgs last week at OB. Lost 2 kgs in the last month which is really funny as i have been eating all the naughty things!! I love my OB. He knows not to tangle with me about my weight. Im already down 20kgs recently before getting Pg. Im sad i cant gym. It was my go to thing. Ob wants me to take it easy considering iv lost all my previous pregnancies. 

So jealous of your bump! Lol! I have to say. Irrespective of being plus size or not. I have a big swell in my abdomen already. My bottom pooch is already looking podge heehee.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies, im not currently pregnant but just wanted to say hey :D I was plus size with all of my children but especially my last child. xx


----------



## iBeach

That's exactly like me... I was down 2kg at 10weeks... now than I gained.
But I realized that baby, water, placenta and extra blood weight something too. And also my boobs, my boobs are giant!!!!
I wish I knew how to post a photo! People keep saying: you are all belly... yeah right.. and than someone else says: are you near your due date? Hmmm... you cant win.

Congratulations to your first. I am a first time mama as well. :happydance: a boy mama :baby:


----------



## JJordaan

Hi Sethsmummy. Thanks for saying helloo. Did u have natural or c section births with your bubs? Im planning C section myself. But really nervous about big belly and having them cut me very low. Worried about healing after. Iv heard of a couple plus size caesar healing nightmares. 

Ibeach , oh my soul talking of boobs. Mine feel like bowling balls already LOL. Aww congrats its a little boy! Gosh ppl are mind boggling with things they can say. Worst being plus size is the twits that assume you are pregnant and drop their lines..when indeed you arent..worst ever especially when you are TTC. Im going to embrace my belly and let it stick out this pregnancy. Im growing my miracle. So ppl can say what they like. Cant promise i wont wack them though #evilgrin. 
Ps. If u are on your mobile, the posting pic icon doesnt appear on the reply section. I choose desktop version from bottom of page. Then it appears.


----------



## LunaRose

Hi :hi:

I'm currently pregnant with my second child and I'm around the same weight as I was when I was carrying my son. My midwife has told me I'll need another GTT and extra scan like last time but I had zero complications during my first pregnancy so fingers crossed for more of the same!

I can totally relate with the boob situation! I seriously need to invest in a good sports bra for sleeping in. Releasing the beasts before bed is awful!

Is anyone else feeling hot ALL the time? I'm in a permanent state of hot flush!


----------



## JJordaan

Hi! Thanks for popping by. Oh my i cant be without any bra or sports bra 24/7. Seriously hurts otherwise. We are in winter here in South Africa so im real chilly nilly. I am PRONE to hot flushes as it is. Oh my soul im going to be a hot wreck in summer during last stage of pregnancy. Ahhh! 

Gtt test, is that gestational diabetes?


----------



## LunaRose

Yes, sorry! Glucose tolerance test.

We are mid summer here in England, currently in the high 20's and set to be back in the 30's later this week! I'm meeeelting!

I've just noticed our due dates must be only a few days appart, JJordaan!


----------



## JJordaan

LunaRose said:


> Yes, sorry! Glucose tolerance test.
> 
> We are mid summer here in England, currently in the high 20's and set to be back in the 30's later this week! I'm meeeelting!
> 
> I've just noticed our due dates must be only a few days appart, JJordaan!

Ah yes our little jelly beans are online friends already and they don't even know it hehe.
Shame hun, heat is a whopper. My UK fam said it's been toasty lately. I hope you are drinking lots water. I hate winter and having to drink water. Yuk! Our summers here are into 30s most days..sometimes highet 30s. I am going to get a spritzing fan and live wjth it on me. 

Im surprised you had a GTT so early. Did u have gest diab before? My OB hasnt mentioned it yet. I think he is still in shock from our surprise miracle making an entrance LOL


----------



## iBeach

I am soooo HOT all the time. And I am sweating from places I have never thought I could sweat.


----------



## JJordaan

iBeach said:


> I am soooo HOT all the time. And I am sweating from places I have never thought I could sweat.

Oh my soul. Shame hun! Sending an enormous virtual AC unit your way. They dont joke about the baking a bun in oven...oven never goes off.


----------



## LunaRose

Same, I don't think I have ever sweat this much! I don't remember this from my first pregnancy!

High 30's?! Oh, that's waaaay too hot! You'll need to invest in a walk-in fridge! :haha:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

LunaRose said:


> Same, I don't think I have ever sweat this much! I don't remember this from my first pregnancy!
> 
> High 30's?! Oh, that's waaaay too hot! You'll need to invest in a walk-in fridge! :haha:

It was 40 here today. Waaaaaaah. 

Thats 104 to me, I had to use a calculator!

Thank god Im having a winter baby.


----------



## LunaRose

Oh wow! About the only time of year English weather is preferable! :haha: I don't think we have ever quite reached 40 here!

Same, mine is due in Febuary. I've had enough of this hot weather, bring on the winter!


----------



## JJordaan

Lucky girls carrying in Winter. Im having my last two trimesters in Summer. Blimey im so grateful we have a pool. Going to swan around daily!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Lucky girls carrying in Winter. Im having my last two trimesters in Summer. Blimey im so grateful we have a pool. Going to swan around daily!!

If I had a pool, I'd have to go into it up to my neck! :winkwink:

I'm just cowering inside and taking vitamin D supplements! 

Thanks be for AC.


----------



## JJordaan

Oh yes!! All hail the AC he he


----------



## sethsmummy

JJordaan said:


> Hi Sethsmummy. Thanks for saying helloo. Did u have natural or c section births with your bubs? Im planning C section myself. But really nervous about big belly and having them cut me very low. Worried about healing after. Iv heard of a couple plus size caesar healing nightmares.
> 
> Ibeach , oh my soul talking of boobs. Mine feel like bowling balls already LOL. Aww congrats its a little boy! Gosh ppl are mind boggling with things they can say. Worst being plus size is the twits that assume you are pregnant and drop their lines..when indeed you arent..worst ever especially when you are TTC. Im going to embrace my belly and let it stick out this pregnancy. Im growing my miracle. So ppl can say what they like. Cant promise i wont wack them though #evilgrin.
> Ps. If u are on your mobile, the posting pic icon doesnt appear on the reply section. I choose desktop version from bottom of page. Then it appears.

one normal and two C-section. . I had no issues healing from either, just make sure to clean it regularly with saline and dab it dry then dry it with a hairdryer on cool! A sanitary pad or non stick dressings are also good to help soak up any sweat etc <3


----------



## JJordaan

Ahh great! Thanks so much for this info! A couple concerns in mind for my c section. So knowing what to expect ahead is brill!


----------



## Emsabub

Yes girls, I feel you all with the hot weather &#128553; 
Luna Im in the West Mids, when we had the low temps at the weekend it was heaven. Im desperately hoping for Autumn to hurry up so we can have jumpers, hot chocolate & stews! &#128525;

Is it acceptable to put pads down your bra for absorption? :haha:
Boob sweat is the worst.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> Yes girls, I feel you all with the hot weather &#128553;
> Luna Im in the West Mids, when we had the low temps at the weekend it was heaven. Im desperately hoping for Autumn to hurry up so we can have jumpers, hot chocolate & stews! &#128525;
> 
> Is it acceptable to put pads down your bra for absorption? :haha:
> Boob sweat is the worst.

You know what helps with boob sweat? Athlete's foot powder, the kind with the main ingredient miconazole. It's called Lotrimin or Desenex here. I was told to use it in the morning by my dermatologist once - never got a bra sore again!


----------



## Emsabub

Really? Ill be looking for that tomorrow! Thank you! 
Its not so much the sores its more, forgive me if its tmi, the pimples I get in between my boobs from it. Some of them have left little red marks too so they look awful, itll be embarrassing to get them out in front of the midwives. I cant even let my boyfriend see them &#128532;


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> Really? Ill be looking for that tomorrow! Thank you!
> Its not so much the sores its more, forgive me if its tmi, the pimples I get in between my boobs from it. Some of them have left little red marks too so they look awful, itll be embarrassing to get them out in front of the midwives. I cant even let my boyfriend see them &#128532;

This won't heal the red spots, I don't think, but it will prevent new ones! I use it after every shower and am spot free. :D


----------



## Emsabub

Im hoping that ice will work on the old ones but prevention would be amazing!
But seriously thank you Ill be on the hunt &#128513;


----------



## SunflowerMoon

Ugh, I live in Texas, USA, and I seriously got up to 114F last week! If it breaks below 100F during the day then I am thrilled lol

My Dr said I'm considered overweight bordering on obese - I'm 4'11" and weight 175lbs. I've lost 10lbs in the last month from being so sick. She suggested i gain no more than 15lbs with this pregnancy, and so far I'm negative ten LOL.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

SunflowerMoon said:


> Ugh, I live in Texas, USA, and I seriously got up to 114F last week! If it breaks below 100F during the day then I am thrilled lol
> 
> My Dr said I'm considered overweight bordering on obese - I'm 4'11" and weight 175lbs. I've lost 10lbs in the last month from being so sick. She suggested i gain no more than 15lbs with this pregnancy, and so far I'm negative ten LOL.

Where in Texas are you? I think we topped out at 109. This summer has been like living in hell, eh?

I'm technically "overweight" by the BMI standard, but as I was "obese" for several years I figured I could post in this thread. :shrug:

My boobs seriously better not grow anymore. That is one thing I do not need!

So far I lost 6 nausea pounds but have gained back 2-4 of them, depending on the day I weigh. I just entered the second trimester and am all of a sudden starving, so I have the feeling gaining enough weight is NOT going to be a problem. :blush:


----------



## LunaRose

SunflowerMoon - You are half an inch shorter than my 9 year old son! He's up to my forehead already, he doesn't take after me! :haha:

Emsabub - The rain has been bliss, shame it didn't last for long!

I lost 5 stone for my wedding and I've managed to put 3 back on! I blame being happy in marriage! Haha! Kicking myself though for undoing all that hard work!


----------



## Emsabub

I got some dakatron missmarple! Its ready and waiting to use :haha:

Luna oh I know, I keep thinking about March when we had the beast from the east.. I miss that &#128532; Maybe not as snowy but definitely more chillier would be good


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Emsabub said:


> I got some dakatron missmarple! Its ready and waiting to use :haha:

Cool! I hope it changes your life like it did mine. :D


----------



## themisfit

I'm 5'4" and started pregnancy at 173 lbs. BMI puts me at overweight, but I think BMI is a load of crock. (I've had someone who was 5'4" say their doctor wanted them to be 115 lbs lol ... She has my body frame, and I've been 115 lbs. Was not a good look on me) Nevertheless, I do consider myself plus size albeit on the lower end. So, I hope it's okay for me to post here.

My nurses and doctor have been hounding me about my weight. It's incredibly frustrating. I gained a lot of weight in the first trimester, then lost some, and it's like... I can't win either way. If I gain weight they lecture me, if I lose it they tell me not to starve myself. So, wtf do I do? I was also made to take the horrible gestational diabetes test early, which was a complete waste of my time. Was not happy about that. But I was "high risk" for being 175 lbs. Anyone have advice for dealing with medical staff like this? I get so tired of having to defend my weight. Worst part is I was losing weight before I got pregnant and it falls on deaf ears when I point that out.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

themisfit said:


> I'm 5'4" and started pregnancy at 173 lbs. BMI puts me at overweight, but I think BMI is a load of crock. (I've had someone who was 5'4" say their doctor wanted them to be 115 lbs lol ... She has my body frame, and I've been 115 lbs. Was not a good look on me) Nevertheless, I do consider myself plus size albeit on the lower end. So, I hope it's okay for me to post here.
> 
> My nurses and doctor have been hounding me about my weight. It's incredibly frustrating. I gained a lot of weight in the first trimester, then lost some, and it's like... I can't win either way. If I gain weight they lecture me, if I lose it they tell me not to starve myself. So, wtf do I do? I was also made to take the horrible gestational diabetes test early, which was a complete waste of my time. Was not happy about that. But I was "high risk" for being 175 lbs. Anyone have advice for dealing with medical staff like this? I get so tired of having to defend my weight. Worst part is I was losing weight before I got pregnant and it falls on deaf ears when I point that out.

Maybe you can find another doctor. I'm not a big fan of BMI either as I am very busty and I don't think it takes that into account. I am the same height as you. My doctor, even the reproductive endocrinologist, said my weight was totally fine for fertility at 161. Maybe because she knew I used to be 210 at one time? My personal ultimate goal "skinny" weight is 145 for after pregnancy. Any lighter than that and I would look strangely emaciated. No doctor has ever told me that's a bad goal weight. That 115 goal is for small framed ladies with no boobs, if you ask me!!

I'm big boned, I really am! :haha:


----------



## JJordaan

I would look into other doctors too. Bullying you IS NOT ON! Being pregnant is hard work and u need all parties on board with you and not doubting or being a handful. We all know the risks and or issues sorrounding larger mammas. Im so sorry you are going through this! My OB is a fertility specialist and he said to me at my first appointment , "you are on the bigger side so we will take it as we go, im not going to hound you. I have delivered many a babies to bigger moms so dont sweat" . My peace of mind right there.


----------



## LunaRose

themisfit - Sorry the doctors are treating you like this. It's so patronizing! They love a good lecture, don't they!

How is everyone getting on? Second tri has gifted me the lovely mix of extreme tiredness during the day and insomnia at night, but thank goodness those night sweats are gone! :haha:

Anyone had an early gender scan yet? I think we are going for a surprise again much to my son's dismay .. Unless he manages to twist my arm in a next couple of weeks!


----------



## JJordaan

Hi LunaRose. I feel like a heffalump already! LOL! We had a scan 2 weeks ago. Revealed a little girl. So thrilled. im also struggling to sleep..from not being able to fall asleep to really not getting comfortable. I have 2 pregnancy pillows as well. Iv got really painful hips. Burning pain. Anybody else have this?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Hi LunaRose. I feel like a heffalump already! LOL! We had a scan 2 weeks ago. Revealed a little girl. So thrilled. im also struggling to sleep..from not being able to fall asleep to really not getting comfortable. I have 2 pregnancy pillows as well. Iv got really painful hips. Burning pain. Anybody else have this?

I'm in the girl club too! I may have already said that. 

I have a memory foam pillow for my head and one for between my legs. I am just getting over (?) an extremely sore right hip/outer thigh. For me, it seemed like every time I took a long walk (my preferred and only exercise for the most part) my hip would hurt for 2 days. I'm going to try walking again tomorrow and pray the pain doesn't return. 

What helped: stretching, pillow between the legs at night, *heating pad, heating pad, heating pad*.

There is a stretch you can do in bed - lie on your back, knees bent with feet flat on bed. Squeeze pillow between knees 10 times, holding for 10 seconds each. 

I also did (on a yoga mat) donkey kicks and lunges and "pelvic tilts." 

Here are some you could try: https://www.momjunction.com/articles/hip-exercises-you-can-do-during-your-pregnancy_00359046/#gref

There are also a lot of pregnancy videos on youtube too. Trust me I am so out of shape but it's worth it to try and stop that hip pain. I woke up pain free yesterday morning and I still am afraid to believe it.


----------



## JJordaan

Im game for whatever can help me!! Thanks so much for info! Ahh heating pad. Im going to buy one tomorrow. Maybe a microwave heay pack even. Gosh its so painful theres no words.


----------



## JJordaan

Ooo i forgot to say yay on team pink! Congrats! Is this for first? Its my rainbow and first. Besides my furbabies that is.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Ooo i forgot to say yay on team pink! Congrats! Is this for first? Its my rainbow and first. Besides my furbabies that is.

Good luck with the pain! It took a couple days before I felt any results, then a few more days, so be patient. I know it stinks!

Yes, she is my first baby and a multi-rainbow. :cloud9:

What you said could've been said by me. :flower:

I have 4 spoiled kitties. I'm very curious what their reaction to baby Margot will be.


----------



## JJordaan

Lets hope something works. Need some sleep. This tossing and turning is so hard. 
Ah yes. Our furbutts are going to say "oh no mom, what have you brought home this time! I have 9, 2 jack russels and 2 hens! Gosh its going to be seriously entertaining. Really love the name Margot. How bloomin cute!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Lets hope something works. Need some sleep. This tossing and turning is so hard.
> Ah yes. Our furbutts are going to say "oh no mom, what have you brought home this time! I have 9, 2 jack russels and 2 hens! Gosh its going to be seriously entertaining. Really love the name Margot. How bloomin cute!

I hope you got a heating pad or two!

I imagine at least some of the kitties will be somewhat disgusted by the new arrival. Their nice lounging room has already been ruined. Its a tough life. :haha:


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations on the girls!

We have our scan in 2 weeks .. I have a feeling I have a boy on board!

Yes to pillows! I have a maternity pillow and a big comfy pillow surrounding me, there's not much room for my husband in the bed anymore! :haha:
I might try the heat pads. I really suffered with my pelvis and back in my first pregnancy and I'm a bit scared of what's to come!


----------



## JJordaan

Oh gosh me too! Wondering what the rest pf pregnancy will bring with pain. Bought a nice big wheat heat bag today. Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## paintrider89

Hi ladies!
Can I join in here with you? Not as far along, but 3rd plus size pregnancy. This time I am starting out at 220 at 5'8.
Haven't had a appointment yet, just found out last week (classic case of suprise denial) as I didn't test until 2nd missed period (had implant bleeding I took for a off cycle). 
Going in for urine test next week, then will make appointment for first official visit. 
My OB gonna be grouchy (hes really a great guy) but he likes to see people at 6-7 weeks, and I am going to be closer to 11 by the time I get in. Oh well.


----------



## JJordaan

Hi Paintrider89. Congrats mama! Lol i had a giggle at ur denial line.


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations, paintrider89! How are you feeling? First tri can be tough! The first time I visited my midwife in my first pregnancy, I was 22 weeks! Whoops! :haha:


----------



## JJordaan

LunaRose..lol! Did u know you were pg? Or just have a denial moment?


----------



## paintrider89

JJordaan- thank you. I wasn't sure how else to put it. Because when I had only 1 day of spotting, I really should have tested then. But no, I was SURE it was just a off month. 

LunaRose- I am feeling okay in general. Been hit with the morning sickness pretty good, and my morning toilet prayer worried poor DD the first few days she saw it. 
My boobs are probably the worst of it. Bigger, heavy, sore. I don't remember them being this sensitive and sore so quick the last two times I have done this.


----------



## JJordaan

Oh goodness i know all about the heavy sore boobs. Goodness me. Hubby knows..AVOID AT ALL COSTS lol! Well at least we know it's all signs of a happy body and growing baby.


----------



## LunaRose

JJordaan - I found out I was pregnant at 18 weeks. By the time my 'emergency' dating scan came through I was 21 weeks! I rarely had periods at the time, so skipping a few didn't mean much to me and I had no other symptoms! I have had boobs like boulders from day one in this pregnancy and so exhausted all the time. It shows how different two pregnancies can be!

Paintrider89 - Aww, she probably thinks you're poorly! Fingers crossed your sickness dies down soon!


----------



## paintrider89

LunaRose- What makes you think you are having a boy? Just a feeling or is it a symptom thing? 
I keep thinking this one with be boy as well, because just like with DS, I am a days worth of plucking away from having a beard. DD pregnancy didn't give me these thick black chin hairs. And right out the gate no less. 

JJordan- the symptoms are reassuring. But I wish the boobs could wait a little longer before getting so sore. I know I milk like a cow, but I have 7 months, we don't need the extra all at once. Lol.


----------



## LunaRose

It's just a feeling I can't shake! I had the same feeling with my son. I'm really into salty foods at the moment too. They say that's a sign, right?


----------



## JJordaan

Oh goodness paintrider,spot on about boobies. Mine are already producing colostrum. So really hopeful ill be able to feed bub for at least 6 months with a good supply. 

Luna, i have been craving salty up to now and we are having a girl. Lol.. Just putting it out there. Maybe we just weirdos LoL


----------



## paintrider89

Ladies, 
I am having a bad day. I can't get healthcare coverage, likely until January, if we can afford it then. I am so ready to cry.


----------



## JJordaan

Ahh Paintrider im sorry you having a bad day hun! I had one yesterday with my gynae being off with me because we have chosen not to do downs testing. If its any support, here you either pay big monthly fees for private medical care or be subjected to extremely poor government services. I was not on medical when we found out about our miracle ..So we are paying privately for this pregnancy. Its not coming cheap and every month it gets more expensive. Im feeling super stressed too! Big hugs your way!!


----------



## paintrider89

I am in the US. And there really isn't any government options in my area. It's looking like cash payments, or no medical care.

Good on you for standing your ground with your ob. I have heard so often about women feeling bullied into tests that just give them more anxiety.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Ahh Paintrider im sorry you having a bad day hun! I had one yesterday with my gynae being off with me because we have chosen not to do downs testing. If its any support, here you either pay big monthly fees for private medical care or be subjected to extremely poor government services. I was not on medical when we found out about our miracle ..So we are paying privately for this pregnancy. Its not coming cheap and every month it gets more expensive. Im feeling super stressed too! Big hugs your way!!

Not sure if you only turned down the test because of cost, but here is my experience so far in Texas.

I saw an explanation of benefits from my insurance company from where they turned down the genetic testing bill. The bill for testing on the baby was for about $2500 and the other for testing me was about $7000. So far, the genetic testing company sent me a bill showing over $3000 in charges but only asked me to pay $49, the other charges showed as write-offs. I am not sure if another (hopefully only $49) bill for the balance will be forthcoming.

I am starting to feel stressed too, about stuff like I know nothing about taking care of babies! There are all of these classes I can take at the hospital, I'm not sure how many of them are really important. :shrug:


----------



## paintrider89

Hows everyone feeling? Been quiet on her the last few days.

I have a question. When did everyone start being able to feel their uterus? I was feeling for mine tonight out of boredom, and cant seem to find it through all the belly fat. Or maybe I am just not far enough along yet? 
So frustrating when I cant remember these details with my first 2 pregnancy is. Feel like a first timer all over. :dohh:


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> JJordaan said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Paintrider im sorry you having a bad day hun! I had one yesterday with my gynae being off with me because we have chosen not to do downs testing. If its any support, here you either pay big monthly fees for private medical care or be subjected to extremely poor government services. I was not on medical when we found out about our miracle ..So we are paying privately for this pregnancy. Its not coming cheap and every month it gets more expensive. Im feeling super stressed too! Big hugs your way!!
> 
> Not sure if you only turned down the test because of cost, but here is my experience so far in Texas.
> 
> I saw an explanation of benefits from my insurance company from where they turned down the genetic testing bill. The bill for testing on the baby was for about $2500 and the other for testing me was about $7000. So far, the genetic testing company sent me a bill showing over $3000 in charges but only asked me to pay $49, the other charges showed as write-offs. I am not sure if another (hopefully only $49) bill for the balance will be forthcoming.
> 
> I am starting to feel stressed too, about stuff like I know nothing about taking care of babies! There are all of these classes I can take at the hospital, I'm not sure how many of them are really important. :shrug:Click to expand...

We decided against the testing for personal reasons. Just decided we dont want to do it. 

Im sure if we take it all day by day we will be fine. Im just focusing on growing a healthy bub and will take it as it comes when she is born. :baby:

Maybe some classes will help you feel more confident and in control? We havent really chatted about it yet. Dont think ill go to any. Feel i have been ready for this the last 12 years we have been trying for our miracle. :blush:


----------



## JJordaan

paintrider89 said:


> Hows everyone feeling? Been quiet on her the last few days.
> 
> I have a question. When did everyone start being able to feel their uterus? I was feeling for mine tonight out of boredom, and cant seem to find it through all the belly fat. Or maybe I am just not far enough along yet?
> So frustrating when I cant remember these details with my first 2 pregnancy is. Feel like a first timer all over. :dohh:

Hi Paintrider. Iv been so hungry. Im the hungry hippo! Oh my soul lol! This sausage must be growing speedily! Iv been told no two pregnancies are the same and some mamas feel like they have never done it before whilst on their second or third etc :haha: That said u should start super soon as its your 3rd.

Um i felt my uterus swelling about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Im just over 17 weeks now. So not long to go! Gosh im at that stage i cant pull my belly in anymore... Serious bump in progress amidst my podgy bits! 

Cravings anybody? Im on dill gherkins. Ate a whole jar whilst watching tv the other night. Oops..lol!


----------



## Lexxii91

Hello ladies, just joining here. I'm 11w today. Just wanted to introduce myself and get to know everyone. Hope all is well with your LO's. Just had an us at 10w2d. All seems to be going well. Still worry but not as bad as i used to. I have pcos and been obese most of my life and convinced myself I'd probably never get pregnant. Then I had a gastric sleeve done a little over a years ago and my periods still never regulated. But around the 1 year mark i had alot of spotting like my period was trying to start after 6 months of nothing and so my dr put me on provera to jumpstart it and it got it going and must have made me ovulate because sure enough got my bfp two months later. Sorry for such a back story.


----------



## JJordaan

Lexxii91 said:


> Hello ladies, just joining here. I'm 11w today. Just wanted to introduce myself and get to know everyone. Hope all is well with your LO's. Just had an us at 10w2d. All seems to be going well. Still worry but not as bad as i used to. I have pcos and been obese most of my life and convinced myself I'd probably never get pregnant. Then I had a gastric sleeve done a little over a years ago and my periods still never regulated. But around the 1 year mark i had alot of spotting like my period was trying to start after 6 months of nothing and so my dr put me on provera to jumpstart it and it got it going and must have made me ovulate because sure enough got my bfp two months later. Sorry for such a back story.

Hi Lexixii91. Welcome :hugs. I can relate on your journey up til your BFP. Also PCOS for me. Congratulations on your miracle!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Welcome Lexi and congratulations!

Any other PCOS ladies prescribed metformin (glucophage)? I&#8217;ve been taking it since I went off the birth control pill about 10 years ago and my periods didn&#8217;t come. The metformin started my cycles back up, even though it&#8217;s normally a medicine for diabetes (I&#8217;m not diabetic).

Cravings: I&#8217;ve been eating WAY too much cake. After no weight gain in 19 weeks, I&#8217;ve gained about 8.5 pounds in the last two weeks, I better slow down or I&#8217;m in trouble!

Little bub is measuring large for her age right now, but as she weighed 13 oz last week, I can&#8217;t really blame her for all 8 pounds!


----------



## paintrider89

Welcome Lexxii9!! You are right about the same timeline as I am. Glad to hear you got to see baby. I get my first US tomorrow :happydance:

As for cravings.... tomatoes with salt. Fresh picked off the vine and warm from the sunshine. OMG I want one now that I typed that :haha:
And chocolate... but that is pretty much a given right? 

JJordaan - so about 14 weeks? That sounds right now that I think about it.... I was actually a little bigger then though. And DD I wasn't plus size, but first pregnancy is supposed to take longer. So this being my 3rd I am hoping that I will be able to feel it soon. I am tired of all this bloat puffing up my pudgy belly. 

Wow, that was super rambling..


----------



## paintrider89

Well today was a success. Baby measured 11w 1d, and had a hb of 161. Will try to post a US photo later. :thumbup:


----------



## JJordaan

paintrider89 said:


> Well today was a success. Baby measured 11w 1d, and had a hb of 161. Will try to post a US photo later. :thumbup:

Great news on your little munchkin!
Woop. Lol love your rambling..dont sweat! Ooo now u say it. Im also gooki over tomatoes. But im in love with the cocktail multj coloured ones :blush:


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> Welcome Lexi and congratulations!
> 
> Any other PCOS ladies prescribed metformin (glucophage)? Ive been taking it since I went off the birth control pill about 10 years ago and my periods didnt come. The metformin started my cycles back up, even though its normally a medicine for diabetes (Im not diabetic).
> 
> Cravings: Ive been eating WAY too much cake. After no weight gain in 19 weeks, Ive gained about 8.5 pounds in the last two weeks, I better slow down or Im in trouble!
> 
> Little bub is measuring large for her age right now, but as she weighed 13 oz last week, I cant really blame her for all 8 pounds!

I was on metformin for PCOS too. Its due to insulin resistance. Honestly it didnt help me. Just made me feel green. So great it helped u regulate! 

Lol to the cake! Like seriously who can't resist cake?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> I was on metformin for PCOS too. Its due to insulin resistance. Honestly it didnt help me. Just made me feel green. So great it helped u regulate!
> 
> Lol to the cake! Like seriously who can't resist cake?

I used to get sick from metformin sometimes, especially when I didn't eat a large enough meal first, but I haven't had that problem since I switched to the ER (extended release) version. I take 1500 mg of that at a time and no queasiness. 

Today I had cherry pie instead of cake. :winkwink:


----------



## JJordaan

Ooo now iv never had cherry pie but it sounds fabulous!!


----------



## paintrider89

JJordaan said:


> paintrider89 said:
> 
> 
> Well today was a success. Baby measured 11w 1d, and had a hb of 161. Will try to post a US photo later. :thumbup:
> 
> Great news on your little munchkin!
> Woop. Lol love your rambling..dont sweat! Ooo now u say it. Im also gooki over tomatoes. But im in love with the cocktail multj coloured ones :blush:Click to expand...

Oh yes!! My parents have the cherry tomato and pear tomatoes as well. I have been filling up a bag every time I go over and visit. 
I had a thing for virgin (non alcoholic) bloody merrys pregnant with DS. So tomato juice, with green olives, pickled asparagus with salt and pepper. It was like a salad in a glass. 
And I wanted it every single day. 

And whoever said cherry pie... oh yes!


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations, Lexi!

I have got my 20 week scan tomorrow! I am SO nervous!! I always seem to get myself worked up before scans!


----------



## paintrider89

LunaRose - how exciting! Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## JJordaan

Good luck LunaRose! Yup me too. We sit and worry. Natural instinct :hug:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

LunaRose said:


> Congratulations, Lexi!
> 
> I have got my 20 week scan tomorrow! I am SO nervous!! I always seem to get myself worked up before scans!

Me too. Im sure it will be fine!


----------



## LunaRose

Everything is perfect! The sonographer had a bit of trouble getting the images she needed because my baby was wriggling so much! They were even upside down at one point! :haha:

We decided to keep the gender a surprise, but I'm dying to know already! We're on cloud 9 right now!

Any gender guesses for me?
 



Attached Files:







AirBrush_20180921160247.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8









AirBrush_20180921160429.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JJordaan

LunaRose said:


> Everything is perfect! The sonographer had a bit of trouble getting the images she needed because my baby was wriggling so much! They were even upside down at one point! :haha:
> 
> We decided to keep the gender a surprise, but I'm dying to know already! We're on cloud 9 right now!
> 
> Any gender guesses for me?

Aww wonderful news!! So happy for you both!! Our minx is also a super busy wiggler! Im going to laugh at her soon at our anatomy scan! Ha im saying team blue for you. #myguess :winkwink:


----------



## paintrider89

LunaRose said:


> Everything is perfect! The sonographer had a bit of trouble getting the images she needed because my baby was wriggling so much! They were even upside down at one point! :haha:
> 
> We decided to keep the gender a surprise, but I'm dying to know already! We're on cloud 9 right now!
> 
> Any gender guesses for me?

What a cutie! Glad everything looks good. 
I'm going to guess boy as well.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I'll say girl, but I don't really know how to play this game.


----------



## Lexxii91

My guess is girl. But totally guessing. There is no way me or my husband couls wait any longer than absolutely necessary to find out the gender.


----------



## paintrider89

How is everyone doin? 
Just went to Walmart and got several pairs of leggings. It's getting cold here, and my few pairs of jeans are just not going to work for me.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

paintrider89 said:


> How is everyone doin?
> Just went to Walmart and got several pairs of leggings. It's getting cold here, and my few pairs of jeans are just not going to work for me.

Doing good, but not having the second tri energy bump I was promised.

I alternated 3 pairs of shorts through the hot weather, and I have 3 pairs of jeans for the rest of the pregnancy, plus a few leggings. I've been wearing regular shirts, but starting next week or so I think I'll have to switch over to mostly maternity. I bet I'll get sick of these clothes by end of January! My best economical/quality finds came from Old Navy (web only).


----------



## paintrider89

MissMarpleFan said:


> paintrider89 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doin?
> Just went to Walmart and got several pairs of leggings. It's getting cold here, and my few pairs of jeans are just not going to work for me.
> 
> Doing good, but not having the second tri energy bump I was promised.
> 
> I alternated 3 pairs of shorts through the hot weather, and I have 3 pairs of jeans for the rest of the pregnancy, plus a few leggings. I've been wearing regular shirts, but starting next week or so I think I'll have to switch over to mostly maternity. I bet I'll get sick of these clothes by end of January! My best economical/quality finds came from Old Navy (web only).Click to expand...

Sorry your still feeling drained. I called baby the 'energy leech' for a few weeks. It takes so much to grow them. :sleep:
I will get a few maternity shirts as well later on. I had several for the first 2 kids. But they were closer together, and I got rid of everything. :dohh:

My jeans will fit for a while yet, but I SAHM anyways, so squeezing into them everyday just didn't seem the way to go this time. 
I will have to check out old navy as well. It has been a long while.


----------



## JJordaan

paintrider89 said:


> How is everyone doin?
> Just went to Walmart and got several pairs of leggings. It's getting cold here, and my few pairs of jeans are just not going to work for me.

Hi hun. Ahh leggings are the bomb! I wore them throughout the last dash of winter here. I tend to pull them up over bump, more comfi although looks funny i think :haha: Summer is kicking in here so the less clothes right now the better..

Man am i struggling to sleep. Sciatica is a real bother too :coffee:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Well it turns out I have anemia, so maybe that's why I'm so tired. It's probably because of my high-carb diet. :blush:

So I put my leggings on, went to the store, and purchased SloFe pills and hamburgers and spinach and even spaghettios with meatballs. Nobody will ever accuse me of underreacting.

I must confess I also bought two cans of cinnamon roll dough. :blush:


----------



## paintrider89

Jjordaan- Sorry you aren't sleeping well. All of these beautiful pains and aches right? Do you get very hot summers? Not sure where your at? 

MissM - I believe if you get MOSTLY healthy stuff, it counts. 
Sorry to hear about the anemia though. Do you not take prenatals? Mine have a bunch of iron? 
Though I probably don't need it. We are crazy about red meats and dark greens. 

I half want to take a picture of my new leggings to share. They really arnt anything super special, but I got into the Halloween/autumn mood, and they are all so cute!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> Well it turns out I have anemia, so maybe that's why I'm so tired. It's probably because of my high-carb diet. :blush:
> 
> So I put my leggings on, went to the store, and purchased SloFe pills and hamburgers and spinach and even spaghettios with meatballs. Nobody will ever accuse me of underreacting.
> 
> I must confess I also bought two cans of cinnamon roll dough. :blush:

What time can we be round for dinner? :haha:


----------



## JJordaan

paintrider89 said:


> Jjordaan- Sorry you aren't sleeping well. All of these beautiful pains and aches right? Do you get very hot summers? Not sure where your at?
> 
> MissM - I believe if you get MOSTLY healthy stuff, it counts.
> Sorry to hear about the anemia though. Do you not take prenatals? Mine have a bunch of iron?
> Though I probably don't need it. We are crazy about red meats and dark greens.
> 
> I half want to take a picture of my new leggings to share. They really arnt anything super special, but I got into the Halloween/autumn mood, and they are all so cute!

Im in South Africa. Yes it gets super toasty here. Iv decided im going to live in my pool for summer. So if u need me, bring floaties and a snack :haha:

I think at this point, we better suck it up on the aches and pains. More to come as we expand more! Gosh..imagine us by popping day LOL

Lets see the leggings then!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Yes, I take my prenatals, along with a million other pills, it feels like. I guess they're just not enough.

Dinner is at 7:00 y'all. :winkwink:


----------



## paintrider89

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/UngodlyRebel/20180925_103056.jpg

Leggings!

South Africa, definitely a pool type of pregnancy for the summer. And flowing dresses to go over bump.


----------



## LunaRose

Love the leggings, especially the sugar skulls! Leggings are my best friend at the moment! 

I have been asked twice if I'm having twins over the past couple of days! I hate to think what people are going to say by the time I'm in the third tri!! :wacko:

My bump has suddently popped in the last week and I can feel lots of movement! Baby is having a good wriggle as I type :cloud9: I love that I actually look pregnant now and not just like I had a big lunch! Haha! Not loving the growing pains that come with it so much! I didn't show at all at this point in my first pregnancy. The differences are amazing! 

How are everyone elses bumps coming along?


----------



## paintrider89

Luna- JEALOUS! I can't wait until I can feel baby!! Absolutely the best part of pregnancy. 
No bump visible here yet, still hidden under my winter reserves as I like to call it. But I can feel it growing up, if that makes sense. 

First official appointment was today with the nurse. Tomorrow I go back to see the doctor.
Had another US and tech had to keep asking baby to stay still so she could get measurements. 12 weeks today. Baby measured at 12 + 4


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Heres my 22 week bump. I can still cover it up with big tops if I wanted to.
 



Attached Files:







104F5943-4EEC-46A6-8A86-6C479696A320.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JJordaan

Ahhh super jealous of the tights paintrider! Love em!! 

Heatwaves kicking in here girls..was 33'c today. I feel heavy and tired. Bump growing quick now. Feel like a mini hippo!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> Heres my 22 week bump. I can still cover it up with big tops if I wanted to.

How cute is your bump!!


----------



## JJordaan

paintrider89 said:


> Luna- JEALOUS! I can't wait until I can feel baby!! Absolutely the best part of pregnancy.
> No bump visible here yet, still hidden under my winter reserves as I like to call it. But I can feel it growing up, if that makes sense.
> 
> First official appointment was today with the nurse. Tomorrow I go back to see the doctor.
> Had another US and tech had to keep asking baby to stay still so she could get measurements. 12 weeks today. Baby measured at 12 + 4

Did a part of you also think wiggle baby wiggle..we dont care what they say! Lol! Its so good to see them. Glad all is well with bub! :cloud9:


----------



## JJordaan

Ladies. Has anybody done or considered Kinesio taping? Im finding my groin to be super tender and wondered if it would help support weight of growing bub?


----------



## paintrider89

MissMarpleFan said:


> Heres my 22 week bump. I can still cover it up with big tops if I wanted to.

Beautiful bump! I would be showing that baby (literal) off!


----------



## paintrider89

JJordaan said:


> paintrider89 said:
> 
> 
> Luna- JEALOUS! I can't wait until I can feel baby!! Absolutely the best part of pregnancy.
> No bump visible here yet, still hidden under my winter reserves as I like to call it. But I can feel it growing up, if that makes sense.
> 
> First official appointment was today with the nurse. Tomorrow I go back to see the doctor.
> Had another US and tech had to keep asking baby to stay still so she could get measurements. 12 weeks today. Baby measured at 12 + 4
> 
> Did a part of you also think wiggle baby wiggle..we dont care what they say! Lol! Its so good to see them. Glad all is well with bub! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Maybe just a little. Haha. Though I did want the monkey to sit good for long enough for her to get a good picture for me. 
My other two were crazy as well, I can see this one will follow in their footsteps. 

Is it like a belly band or something?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks, ladies! I like a fitted tee as I'm wearing in that photo most days. So far only 2 belly touchers.

I was thinking of getting this belly band when I'm further along: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077TLK36L/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_6?smid=A3M7ATO72KRMP6&psc=1

I am not sure if you are supposed to only wear it for a couple of hours at a time or wear it all day, based on conflicting things I read on the web. I plan to ask my doctor about them at my next appointment.


----------



## LunaRose

Only half way! My poor back! :wacko:


----------



## paintrider89

Lunarose- how cute is your belly? How exciting to be half way!

Has anyone else noticed that the longest months of parenting are when your pregnant? I feel like it could be Christmas already, except I am pregnant therefore the world decides to turn slower. 
Maybe these hormones are just getting to my head. :-k


----------



## LunaRose

Paintrider89 Definitely! I don't know about you but I count every day. Today I'm 22+2, tomorrow is 22+3 .. February is going to take forever to arrive! When are you due?


----------



## paintrider89

LunaRose- 
I don't know if I count the days, but it seems like so many weeks to go. 
I am due in April 10th. So just 14 weeks along. And I didn't even test until I was 8 weeks. But I swear I have been pregnant a year already :wacko:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lexxii91

I feel like I've been pregnant forever already too and im not due until april 8th. 15 weeks today. Just found out the other day that we arw having a baby boy!! So exciting. Now just waiting until i get to feel him moving and kicking.


----------



## paintrider89

Beautiful pictures. Congratulations on your boy!


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations, Lexxii91! :blue:

The hip and ligament pain is REAL now! I wear a supportive stretchy bump band, but has anyone tried the proper support belts? I don't know if its worth investing.

We are at week 24 now, which means this pregnancy is now 'viable' and the baby has a good chance of survival on the outside, if God forbid, anything happened! I love these milestones! <3


----------



## LunaRose

DUPLICATED


----------



## paintrider89

Lovely bump Luna. And congrats on the milestone. So very exciting.


----------



## paintrider89

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/UngodlyRebel/20181025_074915.jpg
16+1 today. I think I see the bump under the winter padding.


----------



## SunflowerMoon

LunaRose said:


> Congratulations, Lexxii91! :blue:
> 
> The hip and ligament pain is REAL now! I wear a supportive stretchy bump band, but has anyone tried the proper support belts? I don't know if its worth investing.
> 
> We are at week 24 now, which means this pregnancy is now 'viable' and the baby has a good chance of survival on the outside, if God forbid, anything happened! I love these milestones! <3
> 
> View attachment 1046151

I wear a full on steel boned belly band and it is amazing with helping with the pain! 
I am currently 27 weeks <3


----------



## JJordaan

Ahhhh i havent been getting any notifications! How lovely are your bumps and scan pics girls! 

Im so in love with bumblebee! She is moving like a pro now! Gosh being plus size has nothing on this lass! Everybody looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## JJordaan

Ps. Im getting virtually NO sleep lately with this burning numbing pain in hips. Iv tried everything and cannot get comfortable. Going to try some yoga poses tonight. Lets hope i dont get stuck [-o&lt;:shy:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

All “alerts” are broken. No response from admins on this issue.

I’ve found that clicking “Watched threads” still works. You need to make sure in your preferences that you “watch” every thread you reply to.

My right hip continues to be a problem. I’m just thankful for my left hip! 8-[

Baby has begun over the last week or more to do some crazy acrobatics I can see from outside. I feel like Sigourney Weaver in Aliens!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> All “alerts” are broken. No response from admins on this issue.
> 
> I’ve found that clicking “Watched threads” still works. You need to make sure in your preferences that you “watch” every thread you reply to.
> 
> My right hip continues to be a problem. I’m just thankful for my left hip! 8-[
> 
> Baby has begun over the last week or more to do some crazy acrobatics I can see from outside. I feel like Sigourney Weaver in Aliens!

Ill be sure to keep checking in on threads. Ugh slight nuisance. 

Anyway! Alien..thats exactly what i was thinking yesterday!! Classic arent they..more wiggles and the more we fall in love. Poor hubby always not around when she boots n boogies. He so wants to feel her move like crazy.

Time ticking away now! The final countdown for everybody til birth! Im going shopping today for a camp cot for bedroom. Got a delivery yesterday of some bulk nappies i ordered on special. Yay! Hows your nursery plans coming along?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Ill be sure to keep checking in on threads. Ugh slight nuisance.
> 
> Anyway! Alien..thats exactly what i was thinking yesterday!! Classic arent they..more wiggles and the more we fall in love. Poor hubby always not around when she boots n boogies. He so wants to feel her move like crazy.
> 
> Time ticking away now! The final countdown for everybody til birth! Im going shopping today for a camp cot for bedroom. Got a delivery yesterday of some bulk nappies i ordered on special. Yay! Hows your nursery plans coming along?

The main furniture is in place, but the closet is still full of my crap and it's all over the desk too! The crib is currently full of baby gifts (lucky me). I ordered a shelving unit for the garage which I can move a lot of stuff to whenever DH finishes building it for me. (He's been sick for 4 days but getting better)

I ordered a baby k'tan carrier today which I am excited about! It looks a lot easier to use than the Moby wrap. 

I still need to get a crib mattress, bedding, diaper pad, bottles and accessories, and a bassinet, among other things.

I have about 150 size 1 diapers which is probably nothing! Like 15 days worth? I still feel kind of weird ordering a bunch more with so much else to buy. I've been told that my best diaper buying options are Costco and amazon.com. I don't know whether to buy any newborn size diapers in case baby continues to measure big. I have another sono next week. :)

Do you feel readier?


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> The main furniture is in place, but the closet is still full of my crap and it's all over the desk too! The crib is currently full of baby gifts (lucky me). I ordered a shelving unit for the garage which I can move a lot of stuff to whenever DH finishes building it for me. (He's been sick for 4 days but getting better)
> 
> I ordered a baby k'tan carrier today which I am excited about! It looks a lot easier to use than the Moby wrap.
> 
> I still need to get a crib mattress, bedding, diaper pad, bottles and accessories, and a bassinet, among other things.
> 
> I have about 150 size 1 diapers which is probably nothing! Like 15 days worth? I still feel kind of weird ordering a bunch more with so much else to buy. I've been told that my best diaper buying options are Costco and amazon.com. I don't know whether to buy any newborn size diapers in case baby continues to measure big. I have another sono next week. :)
> 
> Do you feel readier?

Hope hubs is feeling better by now! 

Gosh you are in full steam ahead girl! Sounds awesome and almost ready for action! 

Iv got cot, camper for our room, change table and mat. Pram (hand me down) i must pick up from family..have bits and bobs of clothes, swaddles etc. I just bought all her newborn things this week so i can start on packing her bag for hospital. Ill finish mine next week too. 

Im also in two minds about being ready with nappies. I have 2 boxes of size 1, 3 and 4 in stocks so long. Iv asked for lots in shower list so ill wait on that til i buy again. I asked for bottles, toys, wipes, toiletries and other faffy things. Less i have to buy the better. So January will be my last dash to get whatever i don't get at shower. 

We attended a baby expo yesterday, got an amazing special on 4d scan. Little minx was face planted into placenta and squashed up refusing any co operation at other times. We JUST managed to get pics here and there. What an experience. Its FREAKY now to think this little moving bumblebee in belly has a face to her. Weird as anything..if u know what i mean. Before u just imagined a little random face.


----------



## JJordaan




----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> View attachment 1049283

Awww how cute! I wish I knew how Margot looks but I am going to have to wait until January!

I don't feel all that ready though I have a lot of clothes and stuff. The stroller/car seat is still in the box, I've really got to figure out how to install it in the car! lol.


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> Awww how cute! I wish I knew how Margot looks but I am going to have to wait until January!
> 
> I don't feel all that ready though I have a lot of clothes and stuff. The stroller/car seat is still in the box, I've really got to figure out how to install it in the car! lol.

Ahh i really love the name Margot. Its still fab! I feel like more i try get organised, the more i feel less organised pff...we will get there. Well thats if im awake long enough. Crumbs im sooo tired!! U also feeling it?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I actually thought I kind of got my 2nd trimester burst of energy in the third trimester, but these last 2 days I'm starting to really drag... uh oh, so much to do!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I actually thought I kind of got my 2nd trimester burst of energy in the third trimester, but these last 2 days I'm starting to really drag... uh oh, so much to do!

U lucky sausage!! Send ur energy my way please lol


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I actually thought I kind of got my 2nd trimester burst of energy in the third trimester, but these last 2 days I'm starting to really drag... uh oh, so much to do!

My reply disappeared. Uggh. 
I hope i can find some energy soon. Feels like its all down hill at the moment. Lol


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> My reply disappeared. Uggh.
> I hope i can find some energy soon. Feels like its all down hill at the moment. Lol

I have so much to do but trouble getting off the couch right now! So much for extra energy.

I wasted a lot of it worrying about my poor little sick kitty last night. She has kidney disease and isn't eating much and now has a UTI and a cold (she peed all over the bed right before sleepy time :( ) and I was just POSITIVE they were going to tell me today is the end at the vet's office. Instead, they gave me some amoxicillin. I guess overemotional pregnant lady strikes again.


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I have so much to do but trouble getting off the couch right now! So much for extra energy.
> 
> I wasted a lot of it worrying about my poor little sick kitty last night. She has kidney disease and isn't eating much and now has a UTI and a cold (she peed all over the bed right before sleepy time :( ) and I was just POSITIVE they were going to tell me today is the end at the vet's office. Instead, they gave me some amoxicillin. I guess overemotional pregnant lady strikes again.

Ahhh love!! I also have a kitty with kidney disease. Only thing to control that and help your kitty along is Prednisone or the likes. Please speak to them about it as an add onto the antibiotic. Give your kitty some time. The added stress of up and down to the vets office increases the UTI and stress levels. I have been down this exact road with my Toscana (Siamese 18yrs old) the prednisone will also give kitty an appetite back and put some weight on. Its aweful as ANYTHING when they have UTI and just piddle little spots repeatedly. This is going to get better! Get that Prednisone asap from vet. U will see a different kitty!!!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I have so much to do but trouble getting off the couch right now! So much for extra energy.
> 
> I wasted a lot of it worrying about my poor little sick kitty last night. She has kidney disease and isn't eating much and now has a UTI and a cold (she peed all over the bed right before sleepy time :( ) and I was just POSITIVE they were going to tell me today is the end at the vet's office. Instead, they gave me some amoxicillin. I guess overemotional pregnant lady strikes again.

Ps. For any pee smells or accident zones i use thick bleach to clean up. Either diluted in warm water or as is. Followed with bicarbonate of soda as the next wonder to dry up and help the smell.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks, Jordan. She is definitely beginning to feel better from the medicine already. They've never suggested a steroid for her, I can ask about that next time I'm there. What we do for her kidney disease is give her sub-cutaneous fluids to help strain the toxins out of her poor little body. She actually has a huge appetite when she's feeling well, though she never puts on as much weight as I'd like. She got sick this time because we took her for a grooming (she doesn't wash herself well and had terrible mats) and I think the grooming and the hair cut stressed her out and made her depressed!! She is a rescue we found in our backyard, might be between 10-13 years old. She is either a part Lilac point siamese or a purebred Balinese (long-haired siamese). She is a beautiful cat and very very spoiled!

Speaking of putting on weight, my 32 week baby is now 4 pounds, 13 oz!! :roll:

The doctor does not seem at all worried, but she doesn't have to push it out!


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> Thanks, Jordan. She is definitely beginning to feel better from the medicine already. They've never suggested a steroid for her, I can ask about that next time I'm there. What we do for her kidney disease is give her sub-cutaneous fluids to help strain the toxins out of her poor little body. She actually has a huge appetite when she's feeling well, though she never puts on as much weight as I'd like. She got sick this time because we took her for a grooming (she doesn't wash herself well and had terrible mats) and I think the grooming and the hair cut stressed her out and made her depressed!! She is a rescue we found in our backyard, might be between 10-13 years old. She is either a part Lilac point siamese or a purebred Balinese (long-haired siamese). She is a beautiful cat and very very spoiled!
> 
> Speaking of putting on weight, my 32 week baby is now 4 pounds, 13 oz!! :roll:
> 
> The doctor does not seem at all worried, but she doesn't have to push it out!

Ahhh im so glad kitty is feeling better! I was stressed for you both last night. I just wish i was there to cuddle her better! On the mend..yipee!! Shame mom shes had a tough time. Going to a groomer can be stressful. Aww shame. Maybe think about investing in a shaver and doing it yourself maybe? Between my 11 im so glad i only have 2 that get matted, so they get a scissor trim here and there. On the prednisone front, it is a god send for flare ups. I give Toscana half a tablet every other day and she is a happy camper! 

Ahh ur bub is bootiful weight mum buy yes totally with you on pushing it out #panicface. Mine is 2.85 pound at this point or 1.29kg. We see the gyni today. So lets see what else he has to report.


----------



## JJordaan

All went well at gyni today. Bub happy & healthy. Iv picked up some weight so he was happy. Bed booked for c section at hospital for 11 Feb. Ahhh..its all so real now!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> All went well at gyni today. Bub happy & healthy. Iv picked up some weight so he was happy. Bed booked for c section at hospital for 11 Feb. Ahhh..its all so real now!

I am not good at grooming my cats at all! Luckily the other 3 don't require any help. I don't know if I could ever shave her myself, but given what's happened the two times I've taken her to the groomer, maybe I will try sometime. I tried hacking off the mats with scissors, and little Miss got VERY MAD. lol.

Glad you had a good appointment and a scheduled due date, how exciting!

The doctor said she'd much rather a big baby than a small one.


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I am not good at grooming my cats at all! Luckily the other 3 don't require any help. I don't know if I could ever shave her myself, but given what's happened the two times I've taken her to the groomer, maybe I will try sometime. I tried hacking off the mats with scissors, and little Miss got VERY MAD. lol.
> 
> Glad you had a good appointment and a scheduled due date, how exciting!
> 
> The doctor said she'd much rather a big baby than a small one.

U should ask ur vet about giving fluffbutt a shave. Mine is keen to help out if im desperate. Considering urs might br happier at vet vs groomers.
Goodness. As long as baby isnt too big. Eapecially if its natural birth!!! I suspect our little munchkin will be podgy lol!
In nest mode again preparing nursery. Thats when im awake long enough.:shy:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> U should ask ur vet about giving fluffbutt a shave. Mine is keen to help out if im desperate. Considering urs might br happier at vet vs groomers.
> Goodness. As long as baby isnt too big. Eapecially if its natural birth!!! I suspect our little munchkin will be podgy lol!
> In nest mode again preparing nursery. Thats when im awake long enough.:shy:

I can ask again next time she needs help, but the vet is the one that sent me to this groomer in the first place, so I don't think they do it. :(

I'm still trying to decide when to do my big 15% off completion discount amazon order for the crib bedding and mattress and stuff, because I've had both my mother and sister in law express interest in knowing what items from the registry I especially want, and then of course neither of them has bought anything. ;)


----------



## JJordaan

Ahh yes! That side of it is enough to drive u dilly. I have the same problem. Well my family have left the shower til 4 weeks before she arrives despite me asking for it sooner. So i am literally preparing most of the necessary hings incase shes earlier. I just feel so much more organised and less stressed too. I have a camper cot for bedroom, getting pram and car seat today from a family member, then have all the newborn clothing mainly and things like dummies,swaddles, burp cloths and nappies..oh and 2 bottles incase of top up at hospital. Rest i hope to get at shower. 

Exciting that u have a nice discount to use! U should post a picci of what you would like to get.


----------



## LunaRose

I realised I haven't been on B&B in SO long! Has anyone had their babies yet? We must be close now!


----------

